# Ate a piece of an onion!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was cutting onions over the sink, but one piece flew out of my hands, and Dewey gobbled it up!! I gave him hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting, but he hasn't vomited yet, and it's been a half an hour!!!! I think it was a small piece, but he got it so fast I can't be sure. Now it's time for all of them to eat, and I don't know what to do? When I had to induce vomiting in the Yorkies, it always worked,withinn 10 or 15 minutes. I remember Lisel (Sandi's fluff) not vomiting either. Any help or should I call the vet ER?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess you could always call the ER and see what they say but if it was one small piece, I doubt it will harm him.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Deb....when Lacie ate 4 cigarettes once (my painters) the vet told me to give her a teaspoon, wait 30-45 min and then repeat if she didn't vomit. She didn't....so I had to give it to her again and she vomited otherwise I wld have brought her to the ER.
I'm sure he will be fine if its one little piece but I wld still be in panic mode


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

One small piece won't hurt him....

And knowing Dewey.... it's no wonder the HP didn't work LOL

I wouldn't worry too much. Mine have both accidentally done the same....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I did call the ER, they didn't think it would hurt him being a small piece. She said don't feed for at least an hour as he may be nauseous . Boy I am usually so careful!!! Next time I cook they're all penned in the other room!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

A single piece should not be an issue:

Why dog should not eat onion? - General Biology Discussion


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave has done this. He ate more than a small piece. About a 2 inch long piece. He was fine but he did throw it up himself after a few hours and the onion piece came out as is. I hadn't induced vomiting, I think his tummy just made him throw it up.

I did call the vet when this happened and they said he will be fine (this was before he threw it up).


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Dewey stop causing your mom to worry. He is a little hoover just like Boo.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How does his breath smell? :HistericalSmiley: Deb, I wouldn't worry about a small piece. Sadly, years ago, I used to feed my fluffs grapes when I would eat them. :smilie_tischkante: I never knew they were toxic. They never got sick. And last year, Griffin at several Peace Lily leaves and $150 vet bill later, he never showed symptoms. Blood panel was normal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hope he will be ok, I always worry when I have my grandkids here, I never know if one of them might try and feed Matilda something


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't worry, he will be fine. A small piece of onion will not hurt. Huge quantities will hurt and can cause anemia. I am surprised that he took it. Charlie would not have touched it. I have tried to give him fruit, carrots, beans. He will lick and then spit out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Don't worry, he will be fine. A small piece of onion will not hurt. Huge quantities will hurt and can cause anemia. I am surprised that he took it. Charlie would not have touched it. I have tried to give him fruit, carrots, beans. He will lick and then spit out.


He ate it, and was looking for more! Another piece flew under the stove, and he was pawing there, I got that piece before he did! I haven't found anything that my four doesn't like.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> I did call the ER, they didn't think it would hurt him being a small piece. She said don't feed for at least an hour as he may be nauseous . Boy I am usually so careful!!! Next time I cook they're all penned in the other room!!!!


See Deb, that's why I never cook.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, just saw this. Hope all is okay. One small piece really shouldn't cause any harm.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, I told you Deb---Lisi & Dewey are Siamese twins! :HistericalSmiley:
I am glad he is ok---they keep us honest, eh?:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a little stinker! Hope he is doing okay this morning  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Such a little stinker! Hope he is doing okay this morning  .


He's his normal rotten self this morning! LOL!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Dewey, what are we going to do with you??? Glad to see that he is his old self this morning!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What a little bugger!!! I would have been besides myself! I always ask my guys if they are part ninny goats


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think Dewey should be an angel for Halloween :innocent:

You could put a little devil's tail coming out from under his angel robe


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> He ate it, and was looking for more! Another piece flew under the stove, and he was pawing there, I got that piece before he did! I haven't found anything that my four doesn't like.


It's because you are such a great cook!!! Stop that!!:HistericalSmiley: Glad he is okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The more I hear about Dewey and his antics, the more convinced I am that he is just a younger version of Tessa. I have the ASPCA Poison Control 800# on my contacts list in my phone. 

Are you sure Tessa hasn't been texting him some advice on how to give mommy a heart attack?????


----------

